# Best shampoo for colored hair?



## greeneyedangel (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm looking for a shampoo that is very moisturizing and won't strip color. Price isn't really an issue. Any ideas?


----------



## kellianne76 (Dec 10, 2006)

Nexxus Therappe is a good moisturizing shampoo. Biolage is also good.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 10, 2006)

I vote either Tresemme or Garnier Fructis.


----------



## ivette (Dec 10, 2006)

L'oreal colorvive and pantene


----------



## girlnextdoor (Dec 11, 2006)

WEN by Chaz Dean is supposed to be really good, but I haven't tried it myself yet since I just ordered it.

Chaz Dean is a hair stylist/colorist in Hollywood. He came up with his WEN cleansing conditioners because he believes the sulfates that are in most shampoos are damaging to colored hair. His cleansing conditioners are sulfate free. Not only do they replace your shampoo, but it replaces your conditioner, deep conditioner, detangler, etc. I read so many good things about his line so I am really excited to try it.

You can check them out here chazdean or on QVC.com .


----------



## prettynikki (Dec 12, 2006)

aussie moist and nexxus


----------



## CassBH (Dec 12, 2006)

I am really loving one I just got from Joico called Moisture Recovery. It is not specifically for color treated hair but is safe to use, gentle, low-sudsing and has Marine Extracts....love it!


----------



## Yasmin6 (Dec 13, 2006)

L'Oreal Color vive shampoo and balsam. My color is even nicer after 2 month. And everybody asks me what I did whit my hair.


----------



## LVA (Dec 13, 2006)

agree w/L'oreal Color vive


----------



## semantje (Dec 13, 2006)

ditto on the colorvive. the smell is amazing also try the mask!


----------

